# Lecteur mp3 Archos non reconnu !



## Valo (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un Mac mini et je suis sur OS X version 10.4.11
Je viens d'acheter un lecteur Archos 1s vision, soit disant compatible avec Mac mais il n'apparait pas sur le bureau...  Il n'est pas non plus reconnu par l'utilitaire de disque... 
j'ai cherché sur des forums pour voir si on pouvait télécharger gratuitement un driver mais rien trouvé de convainquant ou infos périmées...
Si quelqu'un a un tuyau, je suis preneuse 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## ncocacola (25 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble que les baladeurs Archos, par défaut, sont configurés pour être utilisés avec Windows Media Player et pas comme un disque dur externe normal (UMS - Universal Mass Storage).
Essaie voir dans les menus de configuration si tu dois pas changer le mode de connexion USB (c'était comme ça sur le Archos 5 de mon frère).


----------



## proko95 (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.
Peut-être une solution, installer NTFS for Mac OS X de parangon software group et les disques formatés windows sont reconnus par le Mac. Bien cordialement.


----------

